# Tummy Rub Tuesday - enter now!



## Medran

Hi everyone,

Here is the latest collection of cats on Tuesdays. Which i call TRT - Tummy rub tuesday 

Happy #TRT - Tummy Rub Tuesday (Week 27) | Katzenworld

If you'd like to enter your own kitties for next weeks round leave a comment on the blog with a link to your photo or email me at [email protected]

And here is one of the cute kitties










Also happy to feature guest stories!

Thanks,

Marc


----------



## Medran

Hi everyone!

Here is the latest entry in the series of tummy rub Tuesday's 

Happy #TRT - Tummy Rub Tuesday (Week 28) | Katzenworld

Thanks,

Marc


----------



## Medran

Latest round now live! 

Happy #TRT - Tummy Rub Tuesday (Week 30) | Katzenworld


----------



## Medran

Good Morning everyone,

The latest TRT is now live!

Happy #TRT - Tummy Rub Tuesday (Week 31) | Katzenworld

Thanks,

Marc


----------



## Medran

Week 32 is available now!

Happy #TRT - Tummy Rub Tuesday (Week 32) | Katzenworld

Don't forget to drop me a note if you'd like to enter for next week


----------



## Medran

The latest tummy rub Tuesday post is now live! 

Happy #TRT - Tummy Rub Tuesday (Week 33) | Katzenworld

Many cute cats await and please drop me a message or leave a photo here if you'd like to enter your own cats.


----------



## Medran

Hiya everyone,

The latest tummy rub Tuesday is now live!

Happy #TRT - Tummy Rub Tuesday (Week 34) | Katzenworld

If you fancy entering just drop me an email with photo and where to link back to to [email protected]










Blaze is just one of the cuties in this week's edition


----------



## Medran

Hi everyone,

The latest TRT post is now live:










Happy #TRT - Tummy Rub Tuesday (Week 35) | Katzenworld


----------



## Medran

Here is the latest tummy rub tuesday!

Don't forget to enter your own fur-friend 

Happy #TRT - Tummy Rub Tuesday (Week 36) | Katzenworld


----------



## Medran

Hi everyone,

Here is the latest update from Tummy Rub Tuesday!!! 

Happy #TRT - Tummy Rub Tuesday (Week 37) | Katzenworld










And that is just one of the amazingly cute tummies from the post.

Thanks,

Marc


----------



## Medran

Hi guys,

The latest post has now gone live:

Happy #TRT - Tummy Rub Tuesday (Week 38) | Katzenworld

Here just one of them:


----------



## Medran

Hi everyone,

Sorry for the lack of TRT updates :O

I was on holiday and didn't have time to post them here. But the latest one is below!

http://katzenworld.co.uk/2015/05/19/happy-trt-tummy-rub-tuesday-week-42/


----------



## Medran

Hi everyone,

With much delay here is the latest tummy rub Tuesday! 

http://katzenworld.co.uk/2015/06/09/happy-trt-tummy-rub-tuesday-week-45/










To enter your own kitties for next week just drop an email to [email protected]

Thanks,

Marc


----------



## Medran

Latest TRT Post is now live. 

http://katzenworld.co.uk/2015/06/16/happy-trt-tummy-rub-tuesday-week-46/


----------



## Medran

Hi everyone,

The latest Tummy Rub Tuesday is now live! 

http://katzenworld.co.uk/2015/06/23/happy-trt-tummy-rub-tuesday-week-47/










If you'd like to enter please do let me know.

Thanks,

Marc


----------



## Medran

Happy Tummy Rub Tuesday everyone! 










http://katzenworld.co.uk/2015/06/30/happy-trt-tummy-rub-tuesday-week-48/

Thanks,

Marc


----------



## Medran

And the latest one is now live! 

http://katzenworld.co.uk/2015/07/07/happy-trt-tummy-rub-tuesday-week-49/


----------



## Medran

Happy Tummy Rub Tuesday everyone! 

http://katzenworld.co.uk/2015/07/14/happy-trt-tummy-rub-tuesday-week-50/

And please do drop me a message if you'd like to see your own kitties on TRT.


----------



## Medran

Hi everyone,

The latest TRT post is now live! http://katzenworld.co.uk/2015/07/21/happy-trt-tummy-rub-tuesday-week-51/










Do let me know if you'd like to enter. 

Marc


----------



## Medran

Hi everyone,

Sorry for missing last week's TRT but here is today's! 

http://katzenworld.co.uk/2015/08/04/happy-trt-tummy-rub-tuesday-week-53/

As always do let me know if you'd like to enter!

Marc


----------



## Medran

Hello everyone,

It's time for another brilliant tummy rub tuesday line up!!!!

http://katzenworld.co.uk/2015/08/11/happy-trt-tummy-rub-tuesday-week-54/

Please do let me know if you'd like to enter


----------



## Medran

Slightly delayed but here the latest TRT 

http://katzenworld.co.uk/2015/08/18/happy-trt-tummy-rub-tuesday-week-55/










Thanks,

marc


----------



## Medran

A bit delayed but here the latest TRT:

http://katzenworld.co.uk/2015/08/25/happy-trt-tummy-rub-tuesday-week-56/










As always do let me know if you'd like to take part!

Thanks,

Marc


----------



## Medran

Sorry for missing out last week's TRT but I was travelling haha.

Here is today's : http://katzenworld.co.uk/2015/09/08/happy-trt-tummy-rub-tuesday-week-58/


----------



## Medran

Hi everyone,

The latest tummy rub Tuesday continues the theme of black cats as feature image! 

http://katzenworld.co.uk/2015/09/15/happy-trt-tummy-rub-tuesday-week-59/










Let me know if you'd like to enter.

Thanks,

Marc


----------



## Medran

Happy Tuesday everyone! 

http://katzenworld.co.uk/2015/09/22/happy-trt-tummy-rub-tuesday-week-60/


----------



## Medran

Hi everyone,

The latest tummy rub Tuesday is now live here: http://katzenworld.co.uk/2015/09/29/happy-trt-tummy-rub-tuesday-week-61/


----------



## Medran

And latest tummy rub tuesday is now live. 

http://katzenworld.co.uk/2015/10/06/happy-trt-tummy-rub-tuesday-week-62/


----------



## Medran

Latest tummy rub tuesday slightly delayed! 

http://katzenworld.co.uk/2015/10/13/happy-trt-tummy-rub-tuesday-week-63/


----------



## Medran

Hi everyone,

One day late but here is the latest entry! 

http://katzenworld.co.uk/2015/10/20/happy-trt-tummy-rub-tuesday-week-64/


----------



## Medran

Another week - another tummy rub tuesday! 










Enjoy

http://katzenworld.co.uk/2015/10/27/happy-trt-tummy-rub-tuesday-week-65/


----------



## Medran

Another week - another tummy rub Tuesday! 

http://katzenworld.co.uk/2015/11/03/happy-trt-tummy-rub-tuesday-week-66/


----------



## Medran

Hi everyone,

Here is the latest tummy rub Tuesday post!

http://katzenworld.co.uk/2015/11/24/happy-trt-tummy-rub-tuesday-week-69/










And don't forget to enter!

Marc


----------



## Medran

Latest series of Tummy shots has gone live!

http://katzenworld.co.uk/2015/12/01/happy-trt-tummy-rub-tuesday-week-70/










And don't forget to enter your own!

Marc


----------



## Medran

It's been rather busy with Christmas around the corner so here at last another TRT 

http://katzenworld.co.uk/2015/12/15/happy-trt-tummy-rub-tuesday-week-72/


----------



## Cassyj

They are all so cute the only ones I have of that is when they are on my lap


----------



## Medran

Cassyj said:


> They are all so cute the only ones I have of that is when they are on my lap


All cats are welcome on tummy rub tuesday!


----------



## Cassyj

My babies


----------



## Medran

Cassyj said:


> View attachment 255004
> View attachment 255005
> 
> My babies


Awwww! So cute  I'll add them for a future TRT if that's ok with you? And if so would you like your name / their name listed? A link to your own website if you have any?


----------



## Medran

Latest TRT now live!

http://katzenworld.co.uk/2016/01/05/happy-trt-tummy-rub-tuesday-week-75/










Let me know if you'd like to enter your own!


----------



## Cassyj

Medran said:


> Awwww! So cute  I'll add them for a future TRT if that's ok with you? And if so would you like your name / their name listed? A link to your own website if you have any?


Hi yeah that's fine it's Hades and Skye, Skye is the one in the 2nd pic alone


----------



## Medran

Cassyj said:


> Hi yeah that's fine it's Hades and Skye, Skye is the one in the 2nd pic alone


Perfect will add for the week after next! (I pre-schedule them a few weeks at a time as it takes so long to collate :x)


----------



## Medran

Latest TRT now live!

http://katzenworld.co.uk/2016/01/12/happy-trt-tummy-rub-tuesday-week-76/










Want to enter your own? Drop me a message / leave a comment.


----------



## Medran

Cassyj said:


> Hi yeah that's fine it's Hades and Skye, Skye is the one in the 2nd pic alone


Added for the coming week!


----------



## Medran

Latest TRT is now live!

http://katzenworld.co.uk/2016/01/26/happy-trt-tummy-rub-tuesday-week-78/


----------



## Medran

Hi everyone,

Here is the latest TRT entry! 

http://katzenworld.co.uk/2016/02/09/happy-trt-tummy-rub-tuesday-week-80/

Please do send in your own photos if you'd like for your cat to appear.


----------



## Medran

Hi everyone,

The latest TRT is now live:

http://katzenworld.co.uk/2016/02/23/happy-trt-tummy-rub-tuesday-week-82/


----------



## Ragdollsfriend

Right I'd better get down to work and try to get at least one good shot before Tuesday


----------



## Medran

Ragdollsfriend said:


> Right I'd better get down to work and try to get at least one good shot before Tuesday


Drop me a message when you get a good shot!


----------



## Medran

Our latest TRT post is now live!

http://katzenworld.co.uk/2016/03/01/happy-trt-tummy-rub-tuesday-week-83/










Let me know if you'd like to enter your kitty!


----------



## Ragdollsfriend

Medran said:


> Drop me a message when you get a good shot!


Daisy has lost a tooth so we had to go to the vet instead. She's booked for a dental op on Friday. Ah I promise one day we'll get a good photo. Harvey unfortunately doesn't stay still long enough


----------



## Medran

Ragdollsfriend said:


> Daisy has lost a tooth so we had to go to the vet instead. She's booked for a dental op on Friday. Ah I promise one day we'll get a good photo. Harvey unfortunately doesn't stay still long enough


Oh no!!! How did it go? Hope everything is alright now?


----------



## Medran

Hi everyone,

Here is the latest entry in Tummy Rub Tuesday! 










http://katzenworld.co.uk/2016/03/08/happy-trt-tummy-rub-tuesday-week-84/


----------



## Ragdollsfriend

Medran said:


> Oh no!!! How did it go? Hope everything is alright now?


Hey, thanks for asking. Daisy had 2 extractions in the end. She needed 72hrs to get over her ordeal and be herself again. Her gums are healing well. I'll soon have a go at a tummy pic


----------



## Medran

Ragdollsfriend said:


> Hey, thanks for asking. Daisy had 2 extractions in the end. She needed 72hrs to get over her ordeal and be herself again. Her gums are healing well. I'll soon have a go at a tummy pic


Glad to hear she recovered from that.


----------



## Medran

Hi everyone,

Sorry for the lack of TRT updates but I was on holiday until yesterday! 

The latest TRT has gone live today: http://katzenworld.co.uk/2016/04/05/happy-trt-tummy-rub-tuesday-week-88/


----------



## Medran

Slightly delayed but here is yesterday's TRT!

https://katzenworld.co.uk/2016/04/12/happy-trt-tummy-rub-tuesday-week-89/


----------



## Medran

Hi everyone,

The latest TRT is now live! 

https://katzenworld.co.uk/2016/04/19/happy-trt-tummy-rub-tuesday-week-90/










As always do let me know if you'd like to enter a photo yourself. 

Thanks,

Marc


----------



## Medran

Hi everyone,

The latest TRT post went live - sorry for posting it a day late! 










https://katzenworld.co.uk/2016/04/26/happy-trt-tummy-rub-tuesday-week-91/

Thanks,

Marc


----------



## Medran

Latest entry in the TRT series is now live! 

https://katzenworld.co.uk/2016/05/03/happy-trt-tummy-rub-tuesday-week-92/


----------



## Medran

Hi everyone,

The latest TRT is now live: https://katzenworld.co.uk/2016/05/10/happy-trt-tummy-rub-tuesday-week-93/ 

If you;d like to enter your own just let me know!


----------



## Medran

Hi everyone,

Apologies TRT is a bit late this week! But here is the latest entry: https://katzenworld.co.uk/2016/05/17/happy-trt-tummy-rub-tuesday-week-94/


----------



## Medran

Hi everyone,

Here is the latest tummy rub Tuesday post! 

https://katzenworld.co.uk/2016/05/24/happy-trt-tummy-rub-tuesday-week-95/










And as always if you'd like to enter your own just let me know.


----------



## Medran

Hi everyone,

The latest tummy rub Tuesday post is now live!










https://katzenworld.co.uk/2016/05/31/happy-trt-tummy-rub-tuesday-week-96/

Thanks,

Marc


----------



## Medran

With much delay here the latest installment!

https://katzenworld.co.uk/2016/06/07/happy-trt-tummy-rub-tuesday-week-97/


----------



## Medran

Hi everyone,

Apologies for a few weeks of silence 

But here is at last a post from the TRT series again!

https://katzenworld.co.uk/2016/07/12/happy-trt-tummy-rub-tuesday-week-102/


----------



## Medran

Hi everyone,

The latest TRT post is now live. 

https://katzenworld.co.uk/2016/07/19/happy-trt-tummy-rub-tuesday-week-103/










Thanks,

Marc


----------



## Medran

Apologies for being away for such a long time!

Here is the latest TRT:

https://katzenworld.co.uk/2016/09/20/happy-trt-tummy-rub-tuesday-week-112/

If you'd like to enter a photo or two drop me a message.


----------



## Medran

Hi everyone,

Apologies I've not really been posting these for a while but things have been busy!










Here is the latest TRT post from this week. 

https://katzenworld.co.uk/2016/11/22/happy-trt-tummy-rub-tuesday-week-121/


----------



## Medran

It's been a while but here is at last another one of our TRT posts! 

https://katzenworld.co.uk/2017/02/21/happy-trt-tummy-rub-tuesday-week-134/

Entries are most welcome


----------



## SimplyRosy




----------



## Royalty

Awww bit late with tummy rub Tuesday love looking at all the cats


----------



## Medran

Oh I need to post some more of them here!

And you’d be welcome to enter some for a future post.


----------

